# OKRA!



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There was a JAMA published study a few years ago that compared eating for lower cholesterol as against the use of statins. One of the strategies was a daily dose of okra, although it wasn't explained why. In light of that and the comments about okra and bowel health, the following may be of interest.Benefits of eating okra A man was suffering from constipation for the past 20 years and recently from acid reflux. He didn't realize that the treatment could be so simple -- OKRA! He started eating Okra (Bhindi) within the last 2 months and since then has never taken medication again. All he did was eat 6 pieces of OKRA everyday. He's now regular and his blood sugar has dropped from 135 to 98, with his cholesterol and acid reflux also under control.Here are some facts on Okra (from the research of Ms. Sylvia Zook, PH.D (Nutrition), University of Illinois."Okra is a powerhouse of valuable nutrients, nearly half of which is soluble fibre in the form of gums and pectin's. Soluble fibre helps to lower serum cholesterol, reducing the risk of heart disease. The other half is insoluble fibre which helps to keep the intestinal tract healthy, decreasing the risk of some forms of cancer, especially colo-rectal cancer. Nearly 10% of the recommended levels of vitamin B6 and folic acid is also present in a half cup of cooked Okra. Okra is a rich source of many nutrients, including fibre, vitamin B6 and folic acid. He got the following numbers from the University of Illinois Extension Okra Page. Please check there for more details.Okra Nutrition (half-cup cooked okra)Calories = 25Dietary Fibre = 2 gramsProtein = 1.5 gramsCarbohydrates = 5.8 gramsVitamin A = 460 IUVitamin C = 13 mgFolic acid = 36.5 microgramsCalcium = 50 mg Iron = 0.4 mgPotassium = 256 mgMagnesium = 46 mgThese numbers should be used as a guideline only, and if you are on a medically-restricted diet please consult your physician and/or dietician. Ms Sylvia W. Zook, Ph.D. (nutritionist) has very kindly provided the following thought-provoking comments on the many benefits of this versatile vegetable. They are well worth reading.1. The superior fibre found in Okra helps to stabilize blood sugar as it curbs the rate at which sugar is absorbed from the intestinal tract.2. Okra's mucilage not only binds cholesterol but bile acid carrying toxins dumped into it by the filtering liver. But it doesn't stop there...3. Many alternative health practitioners believe all disease begins in the colon. The Okra fibre, absorbing water and ensuring bulk in stools, helps prevent constipation. Fibre in general is helpful for this but Okra is one of the best, along with ground flax seed and psyllium. Unlike harsh wheat bran, which can irritate or injure the intestinal tract, Okra's mucilage soothes, and Okra facilitates elimination more comfortably by its slippery characteristic many people abhor. In other words, this incredibly valuable vegetable not only binds excess cholesterol and toxins (in bile acids) which cause numerous health problems, if not evacuated, but also assures their easy passage from the body. 4. Further contributing to the health of the intestinal tract, Okra fibre (as well as flax and psyllium) has no equal among fibres for feeding the good bacteria (probiotics).5. To retain most of Okra's nutrients and self-digesting enzymes, it should be cooked as little as possible, e.g. with low heat or lightly steamed.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

WOW! Too bad eating okra makes me want to puke - ever since I was a little kid I have not been able to stand it. But it sounds like it could really help me - I'm on questran and this makes me think the okra might accomplish the same thing.


> quote: Okra's mucilage not only binds cholesterol but bile acid carrying toxins dumped into it by the filtering liver.


 Maybe I'll have to give it another try... it can't be much worse than choking down questran every day.Marty


----------

